# Buying a used Ryobi Spindle Sander



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Our local classifieds has a used Ryobi Spindle Sander for $75. Cosmetically it looks beat but owner says it works fine. Missing some components and I can find anyone who can supply any parts for this tool. I really need a good Spindle Sander and it has been suggested this model is a lightweight and not powerful to do the work I need it to do.
Anyone got any experience with this machine and is it worth $75 when Harbor Freight has a new one for about $50 more? Should I offer less or just wait until a better and stronger model come up for sale.?


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is the picture that wouldn't upload before.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Those sold new for $99 at home depot and most parts for it seem to be discontinued/unavailable. $75 is a bit steep IMHO.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Brad, Thanks for your reply. I haven't been able to find much about this model. Looks like they stopped making it some years ago. I especially don't want to get into something with no parts available. Your comments help. I'm wondering if it is still a good buy at $50.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Offer less, Home depot was selling them new for $69 before they stopped carrying them.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I paid $85 for it brand new,that model has been copied or rebadged and sold under Mastercraft,Craftex,as well as Ryobi up here in Canada.
I would not pay more than$40 for it.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Now I know about what it should be worth, does anyone own one and can tell me if it is a good machine. I am expecting for the price, it might not be enough for what I will use it. Is it cast iron or plastic?
Thanks guys, you are always such good help.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought the Harbor Freight version for $89 with a coupon in WOOD magazine. It was dead when I got it home no matter which outlet I tried. I took the bottom off to see if the switch wasn't wired in or something stupid and the motor was DINKY. I took it back and found a used JET. Yes, it was $300 but it's a monster. Everyone swears by the RIDGID as another option. Stay away from the Delta BOSS - they are known for motor capacitors needing constant replacement.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

It has an aluminium top and plastic body. They're not bad sanders for what they originally cost, but $75 is way more than that one's worth. $50 in top condition would be my price. That one I'd offer no more than $30. You can buy the same sander at HF for around $100 new.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Get a Ridgid. Mine's been goin' strong for years.
Bill


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I looked at those also. Changed my mine when I found out it can't tilt the table to allow sanding at an angle.
I don't have one but when I do it will probably be the Ridgid..


----------



## rayman54 (Feb 26, 2014)

I got a new Ryobi a few years back and by the end of the day it went back to HD it was so under powered.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought a new one a few years ago for $99. It has a cast iron top, not aluminum. Spindles and sanding sleeves are interchangeable with the Ridgid oscillating sander. I'd say $50 tops.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Just came home with the sander. The seller said it had belonged to his dad who recently passed. Seeing that I am an old fart like his dad, he said it was mine for $40. We ran it and it is surprisingly strong, made out of some good stuff and was even quiet. He also threw in a box of stuff that included about 20-25 new sanding sleeves and some other stuff. Haven't yet put it through some work like it's gonna get but I think it was a good deal until I can find another used bigger one.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

I used a Ridgid recently

worked fine for what I needed

both brands, are not known for lasting indefinitely, rather disposable in nature, if used 8 hours a day, day after day


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't spend $75 for a used one of those.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought a Harbor Freight one at one of their sidewalk days sales, it was a wierd thing, there was aa defect in the plastic molding, so I got it for 30 bucks. Had it about 4 years now and it works great.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

For $40 you got a deal, especially as the sleeves would probably cost you more than that. I wonder if all these units have different sized motors? I can't believe that there is zero difference between the Harbor Freight that can be sold for $89 and a Grizzly or ShopFox version for twice the price. You'd need to buy all of them just to look. Would be interesting to see.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

This sander may be one of the best investments I have ever made. The motor is powerful, the machine easy to operate and after all these year, I had no idea how useful this piece of equipment can be. And there must be $40 worth of scrap cast iron.
I am a "happy camper".


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

The parts for the Clayton will also fit that one, I have the Clayton, http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=7414 and a buddy of mine got the ryobi, and I would swear they were produced in the same place but just painted differently


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If you can find a Ridgid version, it has the added benefit of an oscillating belt sander.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the HF one which is exactly like that, and I've found it to be great. I paid about $80 new for it. I don't use it a lot, but when I do, it works very well. Don't forget that it has a dust port on the back!

The current HF model is different. Can't speak for that one.

-Ocelot


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

The Ryobi looks like the HF, but the table is quite a bit larger.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Good score at $40. 
I would have grabbed it too.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Save up for Rigid the best buy out there for the money.


----------

